# Hello from Brighton, UK



## ptrickf (Jul 25, 2010)

Thought I'd finally pluck up the courage to say hello....

:D hello 

Been checking out the forum for a while now and it's inspiring and scary at the same time. Lots of very good composers here and so many helpful people too. Definitely something to aspire to.

I've fairly recently changed my lifestyle so that I can compose as much as possible (before it's too late). So the roof over my head and food in my mouth come from labouring (which I actually enjoy), and this keeps my mind free for composing... well that's the theory anyway... :wink: 

cheers, Patrick


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to VI, Patrick! Glad you found us - enjoy the forum.


----------



## ptrickf (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks Frederick


----------



## adg21 (Sep 13, 2010)

ha! I'm from brighton too...


----------



## JohnG (Sep 13, 2010)

well, I've been to Hove. Does that count?

welcome either way.


----------



## ptrickf (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi adg21, I think there's lots of us here

thanks JohnG - it's Brighton & Hove city now so I guess it does :wink:


----------

